# Best all round MOD?



## Feliks Karp (30/5/16)

In everyone's opinions what's the best current or future (say 3 months) MOD in terms of:


Widest range of Atty 510 lengths safely accepted (there are a number of MODS that seem too shallow for me, spring can only go under pressure for so long).

Battery life
Chip functions
Wattage range (doesn't even have to be 200+)
Aesthetic (probably not that important but we all know that we like some eye candy)
Price range

I'm not looking to buy atm, just was having a sort of academic look in to the tech available in the recent years and how it's made certain combinations of attys,mods and builds nonviable. Just wondering at what MODS are to a degree future proof in your opinions.


----------



## BumbleBee (30/5/16)

My vote goes to my favourite all-rounder. An easy everyday carry with enough power for day-to-day use, great features and beautiful screen.

Joyetech Evic Mini

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Kamiel (30/5/16)

My pick, and I imagine a lot of other people's pick too, would have to be the Wismec Rolo RX200/RX200s. Its popularity speaks for itself. 

POSITIVES

A lot of bang for buck. Could be considered affordable by most vaper standards.

It's handsome.
It's comfortable in the hand
3 batteries mean a lot of vaping time (if you don't GFR on wattage like me). 
Hits 250w with latest upgrade.
Basically does everything you need.
It's one of the few non-DNA200 devices to have demonastrated viabilitiy of more than a few months. 
NEGATIVES

Doesn't support the rarer/newer wires (like, for example, a DNA200 device or a Minikin, which can do gold for some reason).
Quite heavy, even for a big mod

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pixstar (30/5/16)

I think there are many good mods that deserve the nod, some of which have been mentioned above already. For me right now, I'd go with a surprisingly unpopular mod in SA, the Wismec Presa 75W TC. Great button, great menu system, decent battery life, firmware upgradeable, awesome feel in the hand. I'm not saying it's the best you can get, but it surprises me that it wasn't as popular here as it was elsewhere. Great little mod.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/5/16)

Snow Wolf Mini for looks and big tanks but not battery life.
Sigelei 213 for looks and battery life and big tanks but not price.
Minikin for Battery Life.

Reactions: Like 4 | Useful 1


----------



## andro (30/5/16)

for me will be evic mini , after rolo rx 200 if u need more power . and im saying this after i gave mine to my boss because he needed a new mod and got a snow wolf mini . ( imoressive single battery mod by the way and nice to look at )


----------



## Spydro (30/5/16)

Best all around mods of all mods made... Reos hands down.

Best of the reg mods/tanks I have... Minikin's with Avocado24's, followed close by the little Pico's/MeloIII Mini Tanks w/cCells.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Kamiel (30/5/16)

Pixstar said:


> I think there are many good mods that deserve the nod, some of which have been mentioned above already. For me right now, I'd go with a surprisingly unpopular mod in SA, the Wismec Presa 75W TC. Great button, great menu system, decent battery life, firmware upgradeable, awesome feel in the hand. I'm not saying it's the best you can get, but it surprises me that it wasn't as popular here as it was elsewhere. Great little mod.


I'm also really surprised at how unpopular the Presa range is with vapers in SA. You think it would sell itself as a more ergonomic Evic VTC Mini... but no, everybody loves the Evic! 

Interestlingly, I just sold mine to make room for the Egrip II. Really difficult as it's such a perfect little mod. Might get the 100w -- just because I love that button.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/5/16)

Kamiel said:


> I'm also really surprised at how unpopular the Presa range is with vapers in SA. You think it would sell itself as a more ergonomic Evic VTC Mini... but no, everybody loves the Evic!



Yip it surprises me too... I still enjoy my Presa... here is mine with a Melo III filled with Slug Juice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Pixstar (30/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip it surprises me too... I still enjoy my Presa... here is mine with a Melo III filled with Slug Juice!
> View attachment 55943


And it looks super cool in white! Love it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## brotiform (30/5/16)

Minikin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/5/16)

Pixstar said:


> I think there are many good mods that deserve the nod, some of which have been mentioned above already. For me right now, I'd go with a surprisingly unpopular mod in SA, the Wismec Presa 75W TC. Great button, great menu system, decent battery life, firmware upgradeable, awesome feel in the hand. I'm not saying it's the best you can get, but it surprises me that it wasn't as popular here as it was elsewhere. Great little mod.





Rob Fisher said:


> Yip it surprises me too... I still enjoy my Presa... here is mine with a Melo III filled with Slug Juice!
> View attachment 55943



Im glad to hear this i have one on the way to me the 100w version. Its in S.A now just has to go through customs.
So should get it in 3 weeks time 
I went for it cause it looks cool (i went for silver) and something diffrent to what every other vaper has.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/5/16)

Uncle @Rob Fisher i hear you had a lookie lookie at my custom tip
Hands outdid himself on that one it came out amazing.


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/5/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Uncle @Rob Fisher i hear you had a lookie lookie at my custom tip
> Hands outdid himself on that one it came out amazing.



It's nothing short of STUNNING! A real classic one of a kind!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> It's nothing short of STUNNING! A real classic one of a kind!



Its definatly gonna be one too keep at home on the gemini with the red snow wolf mini.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

